# rip sadpanda



## VV 422 (Jul 25, 2019)

so exhentai is shutting down in an hour or so
there's a thread pinned on /h/ and the people replying to it might be the saddest group I've ever seen online. imagine being this invested in hentai:





						/h/ - PANDA BACKUP NOW - Hentai - 4chan
					

PANDA BACKUP NOW - "/h/ - Hentai" is 4chan's imageboard for adult Japanese anime hentai images.




					boards.4chan.org


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 25, 2019)

What the fuck is "panda"? What does a type of  bear have to do with your weeb porn? Why does this thread exist?


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jul 25, 2019)

That's too bad, they had CGS from games and a lot of porn


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 25, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> What the fuck is "panda"? What does a type of  bear have to do with your weeb porn? Why does this thread exist?



Its a zoo exhibit except the animal in the cage is dead and rotting. Hope you came to look at maggots and flies.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jul 25, 2019)

Dammit it had to happen while i was away from laptop. If I could have made sadpanda work on my phone I'd be making everyone proud with these heroes.
Edit: a screenshot of this tragedy's fallout.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 25, 2019)

Why can;t you faggot weebs at least jerk off to people?


----------



## Commander X (Jul 25, 2019)

Well, a lot of people who visited didn't even care about the porn, because it was also host to a lot of non-hentai material as well, like artbooks and such, some of it otherwise hard to find, or obscure. The hentai probably all has backups somewhere, so who cares about that, but it was literally the only source for a wide variety of countless artbooks and references that are out of print and would cost hundreds of dollars second hand if you can even find a physical copy.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 25, 2019)

They're also going to be shutting down eHentai too in months from now as I type this.
If you don't know the full story, apparently both eHentia and ExHentai are hosted in The Netherlands and the Dutch authorities have been cracking down on many websites that host lolicon, shotacon, and other anime-related and manga-related material that they deemed offensive  so as a result the people that run both of those websites are now shutting them down for good and now many of the anons are archiving everything they can before it is all gone.

Now you can all laugh at these people for freaking out all you want but as for me I think they have a right to be scared because this isn't a story of some private tech corporation censoring or banning someone that posted something that they found to be offensive because this is a government that decided to declare that they no longer have the right to express themselves anymore and so they will take away that voice away from them now.

Now you can go ahead and make fun of and ridicule the people that are into lolicon, shotacon, and other fetishes out there but this also brings up a very important question; will it really stop here?

What I'm about to say may get all of the moral busybodies here have their panties in a twist but I don't want stuff like lolicon or shotacon or the many other anime-related and manga-related fetishes to be banned for the same reasons why I don't want those edgy memes from 4chan's /pol/ or even places like Kiwi Farms to be banned either by some moral busybody especially if it's a government run by a bunch of idiots that don't really know how the Internet works that gets to decide on what you can or can't browse on the Internet in general.

So going back to my question. will it really just stop at stuff like lolicon and shotacon? Go ahead and laugh but the same thing can also happen to places such as 4chan, 8chan, Kiwi Farms, Bitchute, LiveLeak, and so on getting wiped clean from the Internet by a government all because of a bunch of really stupid and ignorant power hungry politicians that think that they know better than you as they slowly erode away your rights in all.

To defend freedom of expression then you also have to defend the people that you disagree with too.

No one likes it when some private tech corporation bans content or people from their service because they said or posted something offensive but doesn't really hurt anyone and especially no one likes it when a government decides to do this too.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jul 25, 2019)

Commander X said:


> The hentai probably all has backups somewhere, so who cares about that, but it was literally the only source for a wide variety of countless artbooks and references that are out of print and would cost hundreds of dollars second hand if you can even find a physical copy.



Imagine a world; where weebs will have to risk spiderbites, mold, their tissue-thin fingertips, & allowance/tugboat money, digging through crates & boxes at garage & estate sales, or on questionable auctions or in book stores with employees that may or may not be eyeing with bad intent (their prices pointing to other businesses)....

Or maybe they'll discover the joys of obscure mailing lists, that can only be found if you know someone who knows someone who knows someone, or seen randomly stapled to poles outside defunct YMCAs.

Being a true weeb or comic sperg used to take dedication & risk!


----------



## JM 590 (Jul 26, 2019)

and now all the hentai sites are dying

you LIED to us gronald grumpf


----------



## Commander X (Jul 26, 2019)

A lot of non-H stuff was uploaded to that site no one in the West would've seen otherwise and i think having that kind of hub for things no official translation would ever be made for is a good idea. Material that was never going to be reprinted, material that was obscure or "too old" supposedly to be of interest to anyone or whatever reasons - and I'm one of those "support official artists" people but at the same time where else could you easily find material like books that were sold at 2000s era Comikets and such. Though ideally, you would be able to find these at a site that also didn't have lolicon/freakish doujins.


----------



## UY 690 (Jul 26, 2019)

Better save those Space Dandy artbook bros. We need to save history.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 26, 2019)

And the internet gets a little worse and a little less free.

It fucking sucks.


----------



## betterbullocks (Jul 26, 2019)

As long as hanime is fine, I'm fine


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jul 26, 2019)

Commander X said:


> Well, a lot of people who visited didn't even care about the porn, because it was also host to a lot of non-hentai material as well, like artbooks and such, some of it otherwise hard to find, or obscure. The hentai probably all has backups somewhere, so who cares about that, but it was literally the only source for a wide variety of countless artbooks and references that are out of print and would cost hundreds of dollars second hand if you can even find a physical copy.


Holy shit I didn't know that sad panda was used for anything outside of disgusting pornographic material


----------



## Autismo (Jul 26, 2019)

Fuckin’ lolicons ruin everything


----------



## Traveler (Jul 26, 2019)

Kenya Jones said:


> Holy shit I didn't know that sad panda was used for anything outside of disgusting pornographic material



Yeah it's almost like they're real people interested in something other than jerking off too, strange huh?


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

LMR365 said:


> Better save those Space Dandy artbook bros. We need to save history.


That's another thing too. The people that ran eHentai and ExHentai also allowed a lot of non-NSFW content on their service too. They archived a lot of really rare video game-related stuff and not to mention artbooks and other anime-related and manga-related stuff that is really hard to find anywhere else.

So the way I see it, The Netherlands not only took away someone's voice but they also totally destroyed a really important Internet archive for people to see for themselves.


Autismo said:


> Fuckin’ lolicons ruin everything


They didn't though. eHentai and ExHentai hosted that type of content and The Netherlands decided to use the United Kingdom's playbook and so they went full United Kingdom on hentai websites that are hosted in their country like this.
'You got a loicence for that mate?'


----------



## Takodachi (Jul 26, 2019)

Save us @Null You are our only hope. 
According to Maximum_Joe, the Panda database is around the double GB digits, if only Tenboro could stop being such a cop out cunt and look for a different host, all this could be prevented.


----------



## Uranus Pink (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> They're also going to be shutting down eHentai too in months from now as I type this.
> If you don't know the full story, apparently both eHentia and ExHentai are hosted in The Netherlands and the Dutch authorities have been cracking down on many websites that host lolicon, shotacon, and other anime-related and manga-related material that they deemed offensive  so as a result the people that run both of those websites are now shutting them down for good and now many of the anons are archiving everything they can before it is all gone.
> 
> Now you can all laugh at these people for freaking out all you want but as for me I think they have a right to be scared because this isn't a story of some private tech corporation censoring or banning someone that posted something that they found to be offensive because this is a government that decided to declare that they no longer have the right to express themselves anymore and so they will take away that voice away from them now.
> ...


It won't stop as the moral busybodies will ban everything, this is just another notch on the belt for them.


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (Jul 26, 2019)

Commander X said:


> Well, a lot of people who visited didn't even care about the porn, because it was also host to a lot of non-hentai material as well, like artbooks and such, some of it otherwise hard to find, or obscure. The hentai probably all has backups somewhere, so who cares about that, but it was literally the only source for a wide variety of countless artbooks and references that are out of print and would cost hundreds of dollars second hand if you can even find a physical copy.


It's a double blow.  Lazy ass people abandoned torrents for these giant in-browser piracy sites, and once they fall, it's a crapshoot what will remain available.


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 26, 2019)

Kiwi Farms has become [Dead Loli Storage]


----------



## Uranus Pink (Jul 26, 2019)

Okami Green said:


> Kiwi Farms has become [Dead Loli Storage]


Thought Gurochan had already dibs on [Dead Loli Storage]?


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 26, 2019)

Autismo said:


> Fuckin’ lolicons ruin everything



Lolicon is like the canary in the coal mine for free expression.


----------



## Samoyed (Jul 26, 2019)

They are blaming KF for this lmfao.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

Uranus Pink said:


> It won't stop as the moral busybodies will ban everything, this is just another notch on the belt for them.


Well that's the thing, they can't win anyway because in the end people are going to see why this kind of censorship is not okay and finally put their foots down and say that enough is enough.

The thing is that this is not the first time governments tried and eventually failed to keep stuff they consider obscene or offensive banned for long.

Here's a story everyone here should know because there once was a book called 'Fanny Hill' which was a novel that was written in the 18th century. The book is about the sex adventures of rich Englishwoman and she describes them in great detail. In one of the first scenes of the novel, the novel explains how Fanny lost her parents at an early age and she would eventually find work at a brothel in London. When she first worked at the brothel, one of the things Fanny sees an elderly couple and a young couple having sex. Fanny also participates in having lesbian sex with a bisexual prostitute. Now Fanny would eventually meet a man names Charles and they have sex and she falls in love with him but Charles had other business to attend to so he leaves and so after that Fanny began to become the comfort woman of a man named Mr. H and so she lives with him in his house. But then later on, Fanny then catches Mr. H having sex with his maid and with one of his male servants and so as to enact revenge Fanny then decides to have sex with that same male servant that Mr. H. was also having sex with. Mr. H. would eventually find out about Fanny's revenge and so she is kicked out of the house after that.

Later on in the novel, Fanny works for a brothel again and later on she becomes part of an orgy and also during this orgy she also describes seeing these two young boys having gay butt sex too. Now Fanny would retire from prostitution and she would settle down with a old rich man that would eventually die from natural causes. Fanny would eventually meet Charles again and it's revealed Charles loses all of his money after being involved in a shipwreck. The book then ends with both Fanny and Charles getting married and that's the end of the story.

Now if you look at this book today, it will probably come across as just bad Internet fanfiction that you can find out there anyway. But back then the general populace considered Fanny Hill to be 'corrupting' to the populace and many demanded this book to be banned and censored. The author of this book, John Cleland, was charged with an obscenity charge and the English crown forced him and his publisher to cease the printing of this book. Now even though the book was taken off the shelves, it was still very popular and people took it upon themselves to print this book in total secret from the prying eyes of the government of the English crown. A publisher in Massachusetts then did publish this book when it would finally reach the United States but a court charged the publisher with an obscenity charge and once again the book was then printed in the underground.

It would be until the 1960's when courts in both the U.S. and in the UK finally lifted the bans on this book and that it can finally be printed being competently uncensored for people to read.

So the moral of the story here is that the freedom to express yourself will eventually win in the end.


----------



## Hugh Mongusfagot (Jul 26, 2019)

4chan archive » Global Search » Searching for posts that contain ‘kiwifarms’.
		

You're done for kiwis, you went too far this time.


----------



## Oofcreator180 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hentai's blehghggh. I dunno.


----------



## Takodachi (Jul 26, 2019)

Hugh Mongusfagot said:


> 4chan archive » Global Search » Searching for posts that contain ‘kiwifarms’.
> 
> 
> You're done for kiwis, you went too far this time.



>kiwifarms for reporting sadpanda to the authorities

wat


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

Hugh Mongusfagot said:


> 4chan archive » Global Search » Searching for posts that contain ‘kiwifarms’.
> 
> 
> You're done for kiwis, you went too far this time.


Yeah, that's stupid. Kiwi Farms may be a lot of things but we're not Mundanematt or Kraut and Tea. Now if anyone did indeed did such a thing then they do actually deserve to be made fun of for the same reasons why people made fun of Mundanematt and Kraut and Tea when they both went on their really stupid mass flagging and mass reporting '24/7 Gay Ops' and shit.

But as far as I'm concerned, Kiwi Farms doesn't do mass flagging and mass reporting raids because that is really stupid.


----------



## Hugh Mongusfagot (Jul 26, 2019)

/h/ - Hentai » Searching for posts that contain ‘kiwifarms’.
					

ArchiveOfSins.com is a dedicated archive of several adult pornographic boards 4chan - Hentai, Hardcore sex pictures, Handsome men, Adult Requests, Sexy Beautiful Women, Cams and Meetups



					archiveofsins.com
				



"kiwifarms users are the male equivalent of gossiping soccer moms"
https://youtube.com/watch?v=DV1fUwKMdAI


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 26, 2019)

I'd have sympathy if it wasn't anime child porn that got them vanned.

The fact that they shoveled it all into a secret site instead of on ehentai itself tells me they knew it would get them in trouble if they got caught.


----------



## Greenlender4 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hugh Mongusfagot said:


> /h/ - Hentai » Searching for posts that contain ‘kiwifarms’.
> 
> 
> ArchiveOfSins.com is a dedicated archive of several adult pornographic boards 4chan - Hentai, Hardcore sex pictures, Handsome men, Adult Requests, Sexy Beautiful Women, Cams and Meetups
> ...


I wouldnt be suprised if it was someone from kiwifarms


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> I'd have sympathy if it wasn't anime child porn that got them vanned.
> 
> The fact that they shoveled it all into a secret site tells me they knew it would get them in trouble if they got caught.


Well like it or not, this does paint a grim future for the Internet in all. Do you think that it's going to stop just at lolicon and shotacon? Are we going to reach that point where Kiwi Farms has to eventually become a hidden service if governments start to ban it more and more? And there is nothing stopping these governments from banning other websites like Encyclopedia Dramatica or even LiveLeaks and other place like those.

My issue here isn't the fact that eHentai and ExHentai hosted contened such as lolicon, shotacon, and other anime and manga stuff that one may find to be offensive, my issue here is that stuff like this can eventually be used as a playbook for governments to start banning and taking down shit that they find offensive for a bunch of bullshit reasons and that is what worries me the most.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 26, 2019)

Kurtains said:


> They are blaming KF for this lmfao.
> View attachment 859795


Didnt a bunch of  pathetic moralfaggs from here end up shutting one of the sims fetish mods websites?




CheezzyMach said:


> The fact that they shoveled it all into a secret site instead of on ehentai itself tells me they knew it would get them in trouble if they got caught.


Even if neither you or me like it loli and shota is legal because they are fucking drawings, not actual cp
And the panda measure is so retards and newfags wouldnt ruin their site and would put some effort into getting in (and seeing as how everyone knows the panda and how to get around it, unless you have sub 70 iq, didnt seem to work all that well in the end)
Either way im sad for all those artbooks that are gonna be lost to time, like tears, in the rain


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> Well like it or not, this does show a grim future for the Internet in all. Do you think that it's going to stop just at lolicon and shotacon? Are we going to reach that point where Kiwi Farms has to eventually become a hidden service if governments start to ban it more and more? And there is nothing stopping these governments from banning other websites like Encyclopedia Dramatica or even LiveLeaks.
> 
> My issue here isn't the fact that eHentai and ExHentai hosted lolicon, shotacon, and other anime and manga stuff that the Dutch government found to be offensive, my issue here is that stuff like that can be used as a playbook for governments to start banning and taking down shit that they find offensive and that is what worries me the most.


See I'll buy the slippery slope argument when it isn't drawn/animated child porn that's barely tolerated as it is getting these sites nuked.

Also wasn't this shit already banned in the Netherlands since 2002?


----------



## Takodachi (Jul 26, 2019)

IT'S GONE

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH

IT WASNT A PRANK
WORST TIMELINE
LET ME GET OFF THIS WILD RIDE.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> See I'll buy the slippery slope argument when it isn't drawn/animated child porn that's barely tolerated as it is getting these sites nuked.


First of all that's pretty dumb and you should feel really bad for making a statement dumber than anything Chris-Chan has said from his mouth in his whole life. Besides, you can't really consider yourself to be an advocate for free speech when you can't even defend the really offensive stuff either. I'm not a fan of the content either but I will still defend it even if others disagree with it.


CheezzyMach said:


> Also wasn't this shit already banned in the Netherlands since 2002?


There was actually a legal loophole for this if I'm not mistaken but it's  only now that The Netherlands finally went full United Kingdom on these types of websites now.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 26, 2019)

Christ, 12 years of archived history was just destroyed. 

Rare hentai, game and anime artbooks and concepts set up in smoke. 



School of Fish said:


> Well that's the thing, they can't win anyway because in the end people are going to see why this kind of censorship is not okay and finally put their foots down and say that enough is enough.



No they won't.

People champion free expression until they have power. People will always try to destroy things they dislike. Thats why the American-like systems that limit power are ideal.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> No they won't.
> 
> People champion free expression until they have power. People will always try to destroy things they dislike.


Obviously those in power will always try to take down shit that they don't like but if history shows me anything is that people's attitudes towards things (regardless of what they may be) eventually change.

Around 25 years ago, Beavis and Butthead premiered on MTV and you had a bunch of parents that wanted it banned and taken off from television and now it's pretty tamed by today's standards and no one gives a shit about how crude and stupid it is.

Around 60 years ago stuff like the topic of homosexuality was taboo to talk about and content like gay porn and lesbian porn was considered to be really offensive and obscene and today no one gives a shit about those things anymore aside from ban happy religious people.

Around 27 years ago there were politicians from many sides of the political spectrum that talked about banning and censor certain video games because they thought that they were a bad influence on young people and now today trying to pass legalization to ban or censor video games in this day and age is now considered career political suicide.

The point is, old and outdated things just go the way of the Dodo and new things take over because change is the law of life and I'm sure that once many of these old fossils that run these governments eventually die out then things will change and their shitty ideas will just be part of what people will read about in history books that should never again be considered to be made into law again after that.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> Obviously those in power will always try to take down shit that they don't like but if history shows me anything is that people's attitudes towards things (regardless of what they may be) eventually change.
> 
> Around 25 years ago, Beavis and Butthead premiered on MTV and you had a bunch of parents that wanted it banned and taken off from television and now it's pretty tamed by today's standards and no one gives a shit about how crude and stupid it is.
> 
> ...



You're falling into the trap of whig history (history bending towards progress). 

We're heading down a path towards some pretty dystopian stuff.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> First of all that's pretty dumb and you should feel bad for making a statement dumber than anything Chris-Chan has said in his mouth in his whole life. Besides, you can't really consider yourself to be an advocate for free speech when you can't even defend the really offensive stuff either. I'm not a fan of the content either but I will still defend it even if others disagree with it.
> 
> There was actually a legal loophole for this if I'm not mistaken but it's  only now that The Netherlands finally went full United Kingdom on these types of website not.


I really hate this all or nothing mindset regarding free speech I always hear from Lolifags, being for free speech doesn't mean you have to defend every degeneracy under the sun dude.



Personally I don't really care as long as real children aren't being hurt but I'm not going to go on a crusade for lolifags' right to spank it to kids or cry if platforms ban it.

Even here in Eagleland Lolicon is considered a legal gray area and laws differ by state. And Europe in general has always been stricter on that stuff than we have. So yeah sorry no sympathy they knew this shit could get them in trouble and hosted it anyway.

Simple fact is though people are not going to bat for weebs being able to spank it to drawn children * because hurting kids is a universal berserk button for every civilized nation * and using "muh free speech" to justify your * not you but in general * perversion is only going to make people detest you more.

See Kotaku in Action and the mockery and derision they constantly receive for trying this.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> I really hate this all or nothing mindset regarding free speech I always hear from Lolifags, being for free speech doesn't mean you have to defend every degeneracy under the sun dude.
> 
> Even here in Eagleland Lolicon is considered a legal gray area and laws differ by state. And Europe in general has always been stricter on that stuff than we have so yeah sorry no sympathy.
> 
> ...


So let me ask you a question. If someday the U.S. government decides to ban Kiwi Farms because of reasons of obscenity wouldn't you get pissed off? Wouldn't you try to fight for your right to make fun of dumb people online?

I'm not a fan of Kotaku in Action either (I think they're a bunch of fucking weirdos) but if you want to shrug all of this off with that smug arrogant attitude of yours then go right ahead.

But know this. The French politician Marine Le Pen is being charged all because she decided to show the brutality of what ISIS does to their victims on her Twitter page and you don't have to agree with any of her political beliefs but she is going to court on trial for criticizing ISIS and for me that is not a future I want.

It's morons like you that probably likes to let the government fuck you in the ass and like it. Honestly I kinda consider you a bit of a lolcow and that I'm sure you're probably a complete cuck too if this is the line of logic that you're going to use.


----------



## Remove Goat (Jul 26, 2019)

HMU if someone puts up a torrent of the database, some of those artbooks sound interesting.


----------



## Takodachi (Jul 26, 2019)

It's all over.
So many artbooks lost, so many CGs, old mangas and novels disappeared in an instant without leaving a trace.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> So let me ask you a question. If someday the U.S. government decides to ban Kiwi Farms because of reasons of obscenity wouldn't you get pissed off? Wouldn't you try to fight for your right to make fun of dumb people online?
> 
> I'm not a fan of Kotaku in Action either (I think they're a bunch of fucking weirdos) but if you want to shrug all of this off with that smug arrogant attitude of yours then go right ahead.
> 
> ...


Why is it that this extreme attitude towards free speech "muh slippery slope" and butthurt tardrage always come from lolifags upset that most people find CP real or imagined not a pressing free speech issue?

Nobody cares about what consenting adults do or what they beat off to as long as it doesn't involve kids getting hurt because it's hardwired into our brains to protect our young. That's why nobody will defend lolicon and why trying to make it a free speech issue akin to criticizing the government only makes you look like a disgusting tard to normal people.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Why is it that this extreme attitude towards free speech "muh slippery slope" and butthurt tardrage always come from lolifags upset that most people find CP real or imagined not a pressing free speech issue?
> 
> Nobody cares about what consenting adults do or what they beat off to as long as it doesn't involve kids getting hurt because it's hardwired into our brains to protect our young. That's why nobody will defend lolicon and why trying to make it a free speech issue akin to criticizing the government only makes you look like a disgusting tard to normal people.


Calm down there Anthony LoGatto. Do you need some ice for your ass?
Besides, you didn't even answer my fucking question.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> Calm down there Anthony LoGatto. Do you need some ice for your ass?


I'm not the one getting butthurt and sperging over lolicon dude.

I mean you do realize you're doing the exact same thing we make fun of KIA for doing right?


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> I'm not the one getting butthurt over lolicon dude.
> 
> I mean you do realize you're doing the exact same thing we make fun of KIA for doing right?


Yes you fucking are. Hell you never even bothered to answer any of my other questions. You're acting like Jerry Peet when he gets put in a fucking corner.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 26, 2019)

"NOOOOOOOOOO STOP BANNING MY HENTAI SITE!"




LMAO get rekt weebs FUCK your shitty chink cartoon porn and FUCK anime.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> Yes you fucking are. Hell you never even bothered to answer any of my other questions. You're acting like Jerry Peet when he gets put in a fucking corner.


Apathy isn't butthurt.

I did see here:

Nobody cares about what consenting adults do or what they beat off to as long as it doesn't involve kids getting hurt because it's hardwired into our brains to protect our young. That's why nobody will defend lolicon and *why trying to make it a free speech issue akin to criticizing the government only makes you look like a disgusting tard to normal people.*

You're doing the exact same thing we make fun of the lolifags at KIA for doing.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Apathy isn't butthurt.
> 
> I did see here:
> 
> ...


First of all why the fuck are you even bringing up Kotaku in Action to this conversation? That's irrelevant and we're not talking about a bunch of dumb spergs on a shitty subreddit on Reddit. We're talking about whether or not it's ethical for governments to ban stuff that can be seen as offensive but doesn't really hurt anyone. If you can't even follow the conversation at hand then there is no reason for you or for me to even continue being in this conversation any longer.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> First of all why the fuck are you even bringing up Kotaku in Action to this conversation? That's irrelevant and we're not talking about a bunch of dumb spergs on a shitty subreddit on Reddit. We're talking about whether or not it's ethical for governments to ban stuff that can be seen as offensive but doesn't really hurt anyone. If you can't even follow the conversation at hand then there is no reason for you or for me to even continue being in this conversation any longer.


Dude you've been sperging because a site got vanned for hosting content that's been illegal in it's home country for over a decade and hysterically arguing that banning lolicon * which is already on shaky grounds legally even in Freedom Land * is going to lead us down a slippery slope to a 1984 style dystopia.

I brought up KIA because you're acting just like them.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Dude you've been sperging because a site got vanned for hosting content that's been illegal in it's home country for over a decade and arguing that banning lolicon * which is already on shaky grounds legally even in Freedom Land * is going to lead us down a slippery slope to a 1984 style dystopia.
> 
> I brought up KIA because you're acting just like them.


But again, we're not talking about KiA here. Sorry if I'm sperging out a bit but you still haven't really given a straightforward answer here.
Do you believe that it's right for governments to ban stuff than can be seen as obscene or offensive but doesn't really harm anyone?
And so you believe that a government has a right to label something as obscene or offensive even if no one's rights are being violated in any way?


----------



## Invesco Field at Mile Hi (Jul 26, 2019)

And now children all over the world are safer. Thank you, government, for removing illegal illustrations.
I wonder which type of naughty drawings will be banned next?
Furry? Vore? Non-consensual erotic hypnotism? Feet?


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

Invesco Field at Mile Hi said:


> And now children all over the world are safer. Thank you, government, for removing illegal illustrations.
> I wonder which type of naughty drawings will be banned next?
> Furry? Vore? Non-consensual erotic hypnotism? Feet?


Worse, they'll ban Kiwi Farms and make it illegal to make fun of Chris-Chan too.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> But again, we're not talking about KiA here. Sorry if I'm sperging out a bit but you still haven't really given a straightforward answer here.
> Do you believe that it's right for governments to ban stuff than can be seen as obscene or offensive but doesn't really harm anyone?
> And so you believe that a government has a right to label something as obscene or offensive even if no one's rights are being violated in any way?


I believe lolifags should be thrown in the oven alongside furries.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> I believe lolifags should be thrown in the oven alongside furries.


Yup, I'm convinced that you're probably Anthony LoGatto's long lost brother separated at birth.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> Yup, I'm convinced that you're probably Anthony LoGatto's long lost brother separated at birth.


Why are you so invested in this?

Are you a lolifag?


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Why are you so invested in this?
> 
> Are you a lolifag?


Since you won't answer any of my questions anyway then allow me to answer you directly because I'm a nice guy and all and I'm a guy with just simple tastes.

I think the Internet is at its most beautiful when it's in chaos. When it's being dictated by a moral busybody then it's boring and stale. When everything is in nothing but chaos and seeing both purity and degeneracy come together as one and even clash with each other then it's the most beautiful thing that humanity has ever created and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> Since you won't answer any of my questions anyway then allow me to answer you directly because I'm a nice guy and all.
> 
> I think the Internet is at its most beautiful when it's in chaos. When it's being dictated by a moral busybody then it's boring and stale. When everything is in nothing but chaos and seeing both purity and degeneracy come together as one then it's the most beautiful thing that humanity has ever created and I wouldn't have it any other way.


Alright then I'll stop shit-posting and answer in kind.

I think making borderline pedoshit like Lolicon your hill to die on when it comes to free speech is idiotic and the equivalent to taking a double barrelled shotgun to the foot of any free speech movement you claim to champion given how detested it is by everyone.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 26, 2019)

Maggots on a Train v2 said:


> It's a double blow.  Lazy ass people abandoned torrents for these giant in-browser piracy sites, and once they fall, it's a crapshoot what will remain available.


They should of used internet archive


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Alright then I'll stop shit-posting and answer in kind.
> 
> I think making borderline pedoshit like Lolicon your hill to die on when it comes to free speech is idiotic and the equivalent to taking a double barrelled shotgun to the foot of any free speech movement you claim to champion given how detested it is by everyone.


And I will happily disagree with you here and I will stand for what I truly believe in.

I believe that nothing that harms anyone or violates their rights should be speech that should be protected at all costs and I don't care if that form of said speech offends anyone in any way.

I'm a person of God and I think it's a grave sin to suppress and persecute those that can't defend themselves because Jesus never taught me to force my own morals on anyone or force them to subject to my personal beliefs.

My family went through this bullshit countless times through civil wars and dictatorships and events riddled with bullets and sadness and I just don't want future generations to go through what my family went through many times.

This is what I am and thanks for having this conversation with me.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 26, 2019)

This just fucking _sucks _and paints a very bleak portrait for the future of the internet.

There was a metric ton of content on the site beyond anything controversial, if you think it's ok that it's all gotten scorched Earth then you're wrong.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 26, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> I really hate this all or nothing mindset regarding free speech I always hear from Lolifags, being for free speech doesn't mean you have to defend every degeneracy under the sun dude.



Slippery slopes are real.

Kinda why obscenity laws have been a historical tool of political censorship.



CheezzyMach said:


> Why are you so invested in this?
> 
> Are you a lolifag?



"You oppose hate speech laws? What are you? A racist?"


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Slippery slopes are real.
> 
> Kinda why obscenity laws have been a historical tool of political censorship.
> 
> ...


That right there is why I'm not fond of that concept of obscenity laws to begin with and it's all because it all takes for some asshole with power is to start capitalizing on some paranoia and capitalizing on some moral hysteria and what you get are people being burned at the steak and hanged for things like heresy.

I hate to invoke Godwin's Law on this but there was a really good reason why the Nazis did so well to censor media and to their credit they figured it out that all you have to do is touch on people's morals, twist their morals to your favor, and convince the masses to do really bad shit. They pretty much started with banning stuff like anti-war books, jazz music, gay bars, and porn films and it ended with people getting gassed and leaving Europe in complete total ruins.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> And I will happily disagree with you here and I will stand for what I truly believe in.
> 
> I believe that nothing that harms anyone or violates their rights should be speech that should be protected at all costs and I don't care if that form of said speech offends anyone in any way.
> 
> ...


The thing is for a social movement to succeed you have to get the normies on board and normies hate this shit because like it or not it does sexualize kids.

That's what I mean by making it your hill to die on is stupid and self defeating. It's far better to wait and see if it extends to works featuring adult women than campaign on sexual content in general being suppressed because normies will care then. * which is something I've tried to tell KIA speds *

Personally I don't care as long as real kids aren't being hurt.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> The thing is for a social movement to succeed you have to get the normies on board and normies hate this shit because like it or not it does sexualize kids.
> 
> That's what I mean by making it your hill to die on is stupid and self defeating. It's far better to wait and see if it extends to works featuring adult women than campaign on sexual content in general being suppressed because normies will care then. * which is something I've tried to tell KIA speds *
> 
> Personally I don't care as long as real kids aren't being hurt.


Well wish granted. Considering that the UK wants people to get a loicence just to see tits online then that will probably happen soon.


----------



## Fougaro (Jul 26, 2019)

Piss said:


> View attachment 859605
> 
> and now all the hentai sites are dying
> 
> you LIED to us gronald grumpf







He promised us a wall to keep the normies out, but instead he allowed the once proud United States to descend further into normalfaggotry. He promised us to make anime real, but instead he embraced the old and outdated ways of 3DPD. He promised us to burn down Obama's legacy, but instead Kyoani was burned to ashes. He promised us to play Hillary like a fiddle, but instead he played Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_ on us in ways that put André Rieu and Vanesse Mae to shame. Fuck Drumpf and fuck white people!


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Hugh Mongusfagot (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## JektheDumbass (Jul 26, 2019)

Good riddance.  Tired of looking at that panda's sorry ass, and nothing I did ever got past it.  Fuck them and their stupid games.


----------



## Cheetahman (Jul 26, 2019)

I get that this is probably biased but I would also not at all be surprised by 2018/2019 numbers.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jul 26, 2019)

e-hentai still works so if you got any favorites, get them NOW!


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jul 26, 2019)

Maggots on a Train v2 said:


> It's a double blow.  Lazy ass people abandoned torrents for these giant in-browser piracy sites, and once they fall, it's a crapshoot what will remain available.


I think the moral of the story here (or when any artist decides to DFE their gallery) is to download anything you see online that you enjoy and want to view in the future. Huge archives like Sad Panda could vanish in the blink of an eye with only hours (at most) notice beforehand. Then when these websites or galleries vanish people go "what the fuck why didn't I back this up". It's the same reason why there's the archive everything rule on this site.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 26, 2019)

Commander X said:


> Well, a lot of people who visited didn't even care about the porn, because it was also host to a lot of non-hentai material as well, like artbooks and such, some of it otherwise hard to find, or obscure. The hentai probably all has backups somewhere, so who cares about that, but it was literally the only source for a wide variety of countless artbooks and references that are out of print and would cost hundreds of dollars second hand if you can even find a physical copy.


How can I get these? is it too late?


----------



## Coolio55 (Jul 26, 2019)

(Luckily I archive everything I want lol. Too bad I missed a few really expensive ones tho)

The only question is where hentai scans and scanning tutorials are gonna be hosted now. ExHentai was pretty central.
Back to the torrent days of Ye Olde I guess...
(If this shit goes to Discord expect never-ending drama and server closures)


@Cheetahman In Japan rapes are still highly unreported on (4.3% directly to police as of 2015) and there's tons more like the chikan problem on public transport and outdated laws so I'd take that image with a grain of salt


----------



## take it easy (Jul 26, 2019)

this really sucks, particularly for all those collections comprising artists' complete work, everyone from the most famous artists in the world with 3000 images in their gallery to niche fetish artists who have only made 20 pics

someone earlier mentioned 8chan etc and it's pretty much the same thing. You can characterize chan board as lolicon sites if you want, when we know there's more to it. "Kiwifarms is a troll website" is a similar sort of attack.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> They're also going to be shutting down eHentai too in months from now as I type this.
> If you don't know the full story, apparently both eHentia and ExHentai are hosted in The Netherlands and the Dutch authorities have been cracking down on many websites that host lolicon, shotacon, and other anime-related and manga-related material that they deemed offensive  so as a result the people that run both of those websites are now shutting them down for good and now many of the anons are archiving everything they can before it is all gone.





Gravityqueen4life said:


> e-hentai still works so if you got any favorites, get them NOW!


There was an update on the forums since; apparently, the admin is going to keep E-Hentai up until the end of 2020 due to a tendon injury. Take it with a grain of salt:



On one hand, I feel bad that tons of very rare (albeit SFW) artbooks and other vintage memaborilia are now lost to time. On the other hand, it's hilarious seeing /h/ and /a/ have meltdowns over their disgusting loli/shota porn. Some have even said that this was worse than the KyoAni fire.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jul 26, 2019)

now people are blaming the kiwi farms for this. something about ATF's host got mass falseflagged by people from the farms.


----------



## Star Stuff (Jul 26, 2019)

Pina Colada said:


> There was an update on the forums since; apparently, the admin is going to keep E-Hentai up until the end of 2020 due to a tendon injury. Take it with a grain of salt:
> View attachment 860164
> On one hand, I feel bad that tons of very rare (albeit SFW) artbooks and other vintage memaborilia are now lost to time. On the other hand, it's hilarious seeing /h/ and /a/ have meltdowns over their disgusting loli/shota porn. Some have even said that this was worse than the KyoAni fire.


>Oof. Ouch. My tendon stops me from using the compooter.

That's a pretty sad excuse if I've ever heard one.


----------



## Takodachi (Jul 26, 2019)

Pina Colada said:


> There was an update on the forums since; apparently, the admin is going to keep E-Hentai up until the end of 2020 due to a tendon injury. Take it with a grain of salt:
> View attachment 860164
> On one hand, I feel bad that tons of very rare (albeit SFW) artbooks and other vintage memaborilia are now lost to time. On the other hand, it's hilarious seeing /h/ and /a/ have meltdowns over their disgusting loli/shota porn. Some have even said that this was worse than the KyoAni fire.




All this fucking faggot had to do was to give people a heads up 
"Hey, I may not be able to fight this anymore, back up your favourite shit while you still can" Hadnt been for Maximum_Joe leaking the shut down, abso-fucking-lutely everything would have been lost.

But no, his narcissistic ass wanted to take his whole project down with him, completely disregarding that people have apported more to the site that he did.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

Commander X said:


> Well, a lot of people who visited didn't even care about the porn, because it was also host to a lot of non-hentai material as well, like artbooks and such, some of it otherwise hard to find, or obscure. The hentai probably all has backups somewhere, so who cares about that, but it was literally the only source for a wide variety of countless artbooks and references that are out of print and would cost hundreds of dollars second hand if you can even find a physical copy.





Apoth42 said:


> Christ, 12 years of archived history was just destroyed.
> 
> Rare hentai, game and anime artbooks and concepts set up in smoke.
> 
> ...





Promestein said:


> It's all over.
> So many artbooks lost, so many CGs, old mangas and novels disappeared in an instant without leaving a trace.





Dom Cruise said:


> This just fucking _sucks _and paints a very bleak portrait for the future of the internet.
> 
> There was a metric ton of content on the site beyond anything controversial, if you think it's ok that it's all gotten scorched Earth then you're wrong.


So some big news if true. Apparently someone over at 4chan's /g/ made a complete backup of all of the stuff that was on Sadpanda but they only left out the stuff with real life porn stars and other real life NSFW stuff.

So if this is true then all of the weeb and other nerd shit could still be with us soon. I can't totally confirm this yet but here's hoping.





						/g/ - >data hoarding is a mem- - Technology - 4chan
					

>data hoarding is a mem- - "/g/ - Technology" is 4chan's imageboard for discussing computer hardware and software, programming, and general technology.




					boards.4channel.org


----------



## Takodachi (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> So some big news if true. Apparently someone over at 4chan's /g/ made a complete backup of all of the stuff that was on Sadpanda but they only left out the stuff with real life porn stars and other real life NSFW stuff.
> 
> So if this is true then all of the weeb and other nerd shit could still be with us soon. I can't totally confirm this yet but here's hoping.
> 
> ...



I hope that is true, but is it even possible to download 50 TB of shit in 12 hours? That was the time it took between Maximum_Joe first post and the shut down.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

Promestein said:


> I hope that is true, but is it even possible to download 50 TB of shit in 12 hours? That was the time it took between Maximum_Joe first post and the shut down.


Well don't underestimate the power of weaponized autism.
That's pretty much how and why stuff like the Habbo Hotel raids happened and 4chan even one time found the location of an ISIS base too and then they gave that information to the Russian government for them to bomb after that.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 26, 2019)

Promestein said:


> I hope that is true, but is it even possible to download 50 TB of shit in 12 hours? That was the time it took between Maximum_Joe first post and the shut down.



I wouldn't be surprised if at least one person wasn't hoarding data before even knowing.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if at least one person wasn't hoarding data before even knowing.


Well one thing about the Internet is that almost nothing gets truly lost forever. Once you post something online and receives publicity then it gets downloaded into hard drives and gets reposted countless times online so it's like a Hydra because when you cut off a head then two new ones will take its place.


----------



## Hugh Mongusfagot (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> /g/ - >data hoarding is a mem- - Technology - 4chan
> 
> 
> >data hoarding is a mem- - "/g/ - Technology" is 4chan's imageboard for discussing computer hardware and software, programming, and general technology.
> ...


that one was a troll, he was in it for the (You)'s.


----------



## School of Fish (Jul 26, 2019)

Hugh Mongusfagot said:


> that one was a troll, he was in it for the (You)'s.


Well I'm sure that could be the case which is why I didn't confirm if this is really legitimate. 
But I doubt no one has a complete or near complete backups of what used to be on Sadpanda so again here's hoping that everything gets saved and gets reuploaded soon so that nothing gets lost.


----------



## The Wokest (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah the backup endeavors went really well judging by the sticky thread on /h/ and other sources, I myself salvaged 60gb worth of stuff that was apparently ex only then I found out that a chunk of what I saved was on e- too.
But what about the future? C96 is around the corner and e- is going away in a few months... Every year the new works still hot out of comiket are a pain in the ass to read but sadpanda made the process easier.
Now the future looks grim and dark, I don't think my life will improve to the point where I can travel to japan every year to buy porn drawings either.


----------



## Cosmos (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm not into hentai but this genuinely feels like anime equivalent of the burning of the library of Alexandria.

It's not like the site was hurting anyone, hentai is just drawings.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 26, 2019)

Cosmos said:


> I'm not into hentai but this genuinely feels like anime equivalent of the burning of the library of Alexandria.



It totally is.


----------



## Cosmos (Jul 26, 2019)

Promestein said:


> All this fucking faggot had to do was to give people a heads up
> "Hey, I may not be able to fight this anymore, back up your favourite shit while you still can" Hadnt been for Maximum_Joe leaking the shut down, abso-fucking-lutely everything would have been lost.
> 
> But no, his narcissistic ass wanted to take his whole project down with him, completely disregarding that people have apported more to the site that he did.



Yeah, that is some bullshit. If you're forced to take down the site, that's one thing, but the very least you can do is announce it a few days in advance to give people the opportunity to grab as much content as they can. People only got a 12-hour heads up, not nearly enough time to salvage stuff. It's so shitty to just pull the plug like that. 

This is why I have external hard drives full of videos/pictures/books/other content and obsessively save the things I really like; you never know when the plug is going to be pulled on something and the things you love will vanish into the ether.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 26, 2019)

reposting this from the 4chan community watch thread


----------



## Flynt's Missing Pecker (Jul 26, 2019)

School of Fish said:


> They pretty much started with banning stuff like anti-war books, jazz music, gay bars, and porn films and it ended with people getting gassed and leaving Europe in complete total ruins.





Cosmos said:


> I'm not into hentai but this genuinely feels like anime equivalent of the burning of the library of Alexandria.



You niggers need to take a break from the internet for awhile. Your perspective is completely warped.


----------



## Remove Goat (Jul 26, 2019)

>Yeah, I got a bad problem with my tendons, so I'm just gonna shut the site down next year

Nigger, did it ever occur to you that you could, oh, I don't fucking know, sell the site to someone outside the Netherlands? A user that's technically competent and wants to keep it going?


----------



## Cheetahman (Jul 26, 2019)

And now the glow-in-the-dark vultures have arrived. Move to A&H?








						‘Dear Fucking God:’ The ‘Alexandria Library’ of Hentai Has Suddenly Vanished
					

Sad Panda, a huge hentai-hosting website, is gone, and another 50 terabytes of hentai is also in danger of deletion.




					www.vice.com
				



http://archive.md/ccJ2m


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 27, 2019)

Flynt's Missing Pecker said:


> You niggers need to take a break from the internet for awhile. Your perspective is completely warped.


Yeah, 1 out of literally millions of hentai sites getting shut down isn't going to lead us down to an Orwellian hellscape.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 27, 2019)

Some kind of weeb apocalypse. 



CheezzyMach said:


> Yeah, 1 out of literally millions of hentai sites getting shut down isn't going to lead us down to an Orwellian hellscape.



I don't understand how people think they can defend free expression by only defending the things they personally like.

To defend free speech you need to keep the battle away from things you like. Do you think they just stop? No, they move onto the next thing and that thing could be you.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 27, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> View attachment 861456
> 
> Some kind of weeb apocalypse.



What the hell is going on?

I.... just.... can't.... take it.

Please, _anything _but BakaBT, it's such a great and easy to browse resource for anime and manga.

Please, please, please, let them sort this out, if I want one website to stay on the internet, it's BakaBT.

This really isn't funny anymore.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 27, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> I don't understand how people think they can defend free expression by only defending the things they personally like.
> 
> To defend free speech you need to keep the battle away from things you like. Do you think they just stop? No, they move onto the next thing and that thing could be you.


Do you not understand how viciously defending this shit looks to normal people?

We aren't talking about some Fundie/SJW getting offended over Jessica Rabbit or someone making a trap joke Lolicon is literally drawn child porn which is why nobody will defend it. The only reason it's barely tolerated is the mindset that it's not real kids getting hurt and it might prevent real offenders from acting on their impulses.

I've literally seen debates about Sony's new policies for the PS4 get derailed because lolifags can not STFU about how not being able to sexually harass underage catgirls is the precursor to the West going full Victorian England and end up disgusting all the normies in the process.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jul 27, 2019)

The universe has a predictable way of balancing things out; but the grid going down (however it happens) will probably be cosmic retribution for humanity inventing lolicon.

But all the gnashing & rending meanwhile, is hilarious.  Especially so, as I sit and flip through out-of-print books, magazines, lithozines, comics, artbooks, compilations, and old game manuals by the caseload.

Sure, it'd take a year or more sometimes to find something really murky or rare, and it'd cost me more than a rightclick-save; but that made it fucking worthwhile when a dusty gem got gleaned from some abandoned storage container.

All this instant-gratification, autistic archiving faggotry & sperging about free speech really has done, is obscure the fact that hardcopies never die.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 27, 2019)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> The universe has a predictable way of balancing things out; but the grid going down (however it happens) will probably be cosmic retribution for humanity inventing lolicon.
> 
> But all the gnashing & rending meanwhile, is hilarious.  Especially so, as I sit and flip through out-of-print books, magazines, lithozines, comics, artbooks, compilations, and old game manuals by the caseload.
> 
> ...


I keep praying for a miracle that physical media will survive and that we won't go full digital.

I love my floppies man.


----------



## Rotollo (Jul 27, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> I keep praying for a miracle that physical media will survive and that we won't go full digital.
> 
> I love my floppies man.


if only, the problem is that a lot of companies have the incentive to get rid of the used market and control resale/archival of products, alot easier to re-release Super Mario Bros for the 50th time once all other 49 systems get their servers shut down.


Pocket Dragoon said:


> All this instant-gratification, autistic archiving faggotry & sperging about free speech really has done, is obscure the fact that hardcopies never die.


this shit combined with the whole TF2 hat economy going to shit within hours of each other feels like that fact is being reinforced.
edit: hell even doom got DRM for a recent rerelease for some ungodly reason.


----------



## Maximum_Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

Thank you to those who gave kinds words. Here is an FAQ I compiled on the matter.






						Site Status - EHWiki
					






					ehwiki.org


----------



## GethN7 (Jul 27, 2019)

Maximum_Joe said:


> Thank you to those who gave kinds words. Here is an FAQ I compiled on the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Won't lie, there are a lot of non hentai artbooks and other material it'd suck to see go down the drain, hope that continues to be preserved elsewhere at least.

Appreciate the heads up on what is happening going forward.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jul 27, 2019)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> All this instant-gratification, autistic archiving faggotry & sperging about free speech really has done, is obscure the fact that hardcopies never die.


Hardcopies can die, but they tend to die from different things like natural disasters or fires. If it's something rare though you should have backed it up/made copies of it somehow too, just like with files and making backups.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jul 27, 2019)

Maximum_Joe said:


> Thank you to those who gave kinds words. Here is an FAQ I compiled on the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phew, glad to see the good stuff remains.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jul 27, 2019)

CIA Nigger said:


> Hardcopies can die, but they tend to die from different things like natural disasters or fires. If it's something rare though you should have backed it up/made copies of it somehow too, just like with files and making backups.



If we're talking floppies, thumb-drives, and even CDs; they'll all degrade & eventually become unreadable.  And people forget that small, powerful magnets (like in FitBits) can wipe a stack of discs, tape, or old external HDD in an instant.
Or even without magnets, they'll randomly degauss sections, get disc-rot/crazed, etc.  Thumb-drives have tiny batteries that expire and/or corrode, plated & soldered connections wear/break, etc.

I think the oldest thumbdrive I have that still works is a 3mb Victorinox from '04; everything else has had at most a 10-15yr lifespan without noticable data corruption/loss.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 27, 2019)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> If we're talking floppies, thumb-drives, and even CDs; they'll all degrade & eventually become unreadable.  And people forget that small, powerful magnets (like in FitBits) can wipe a stack of discs, tape, or old external HDD in an instant.
> Or even without magnets, they'll randomly degauss sections, get disc-rot/crazed, etc.  Thumb-drives have tiny batteries that expire and/or corrode, plated & soldered connections wear/break, etc.
> 
> I think the oldest thumbdrive I have that still works is a 3mb Victorinox from '04; everything else has had at most a 10-15yr lifespan without noticable data corruption/loss.



Dust in the wind, all we are is dust in the wind....

Dust in the wind, everything is dust in the wind....


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm of two minds about this. On one hand, E-Hentai going down sucks. There's tons of fucking content there from non-porn (for example, the Trump vs Hillary Jojo Parody Comic) to the most fucked-up fetishes imaginable and this was a home for tons of it.  Terabytes worth. For _everyone_. That's fucking amazing.

On the other hand, I looked directly into a thread discussing it on E-Hentai and guess who was right there:





....Our old pedofriends from Allthefallen.ninja.

Further investigation and interrogating E-Hentai's local Weeb and Squeeb population has yielded the general consensus that the Netherlands cracked down on E-Hentai specifically because of the ever-increasing amounts of Loli and Shota content uploaded to the site. There's also the belief the site owner was trying to be rid of it for some time, as well, but I'll leave that to others to ponder.

Thing is, with assholes like this miserable faggot here lurking about, we now can draw reasonable conclusions as to why this happened, and while I believe that it behooves everyone to try to stand up to this kind of shit when governmental asshats push pointless moralist bullshit, let's never forget who, during this crackdown, gave the government every legitimate reason it could have asked for in doing so.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 27, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Do you not understand how viciously defending this shit looks to normal people?



You're right... freedom may not be worth it afterall...


----------



## Wärring Ornac (Jul 27, 2019)

Apparently WE are responsible for sadpanda's demise because we targeted ATF (which we have a thread on) and exhentai (which I'm pretty sure we didn't?)? (Archive)

(I didn't revealed the spoilered pic there since it's just more screenshot of the ATF thread, because he seems to think that full page screenshot is not a thing)
And then his last tweet is this:



As if we didn't know that the Brits are pedo haven


----------



## GethN7 (Jul 27, 2019)

Wärring Ornac said:


> Apparently WE are responsible for sadpanda's demise because we targeted ATF (which we have a thread on) and exhentai (which I'm pretty sure we didn't?)? (Archive)
> View attachment 862466
> (I didn't revealed the spoilered pic there since it's just more screenshot of the ATF thread, because he seems to think that full page screenshot is not a thing)
> And then his last tweet is this:
> ...



This man's butthurt makes making that thread worth it.

Also, I did fuck all to take down his precious pedo porn. If the Dutch police somehow stumbled across the thread I created and did their own digging, not my fault.

Besides, I looked into the Dutch law that was used against ATF and ExH, it was basically one that was on the books but had not been enforced against them until the Dutch got wind of places in violation, upon which they apparently lowered the boom.

If they fucked up and didn't keep their finger on the pulse of what was still legal, that's their fault.


----------



## Wärring Ornac (Jul 27, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> This man's butthurt makes making that thread worth it.
> 
> Also, I did fuck all to take down his precious pedo porn. If the Dutch police somehow stumbled across the thread I created and did their own digging, not my fault.
> 
> ...


He just made a follow-up tweet (Archive):



Amazing


----------



## c-no (Jul 28, 2019)

Wärring Ornac said:


> Apparently WE are responsible for sadpanda's demise because we targeted ATF (which we have a thread on) and exhentai (which I'm pretty sure we didn't?)? (Archive)
> View attachment 862466
> (I didn't revealed the spoilered pic there since it's just more screenshot of the ATF thread, because he seems to think that full page screenshot is not a thing)
> And then his last tweet is this:
> ...


Last image gives off a good laugh. Because truly we are like the Britcucks despite the fact the whole thing is more of us going up against a site of loli loving spergs that wouldn't just give pedo vibes but also share actual CP among members that would fit the bill for a sex offenders page and a visit from Chris Hansen.



GethN7 said:


> This man's butthurt makes making that thread worth it.
> 
> Also, I did fuck all to take down his precious pedo porn. If the Dutch police somehow stumbled across the thread I created and did their own digging, not my fault.
> 
> ...


It does suck they lose all the other porn and rare non-porn media but in all honesty, they should of kept backups of it on another site, especially with shit that can't get one in trouble with the Dutch law. If they wanted to keep their hentai safe, they should of just made torrents and the like.


----------



## Wärring Ornac (Jul 28, 2019)

Apparently some weeb lolcow is the one that spreads the info that we did this


Wärring Ornac said:


> Look who is blaming us for the death of sadpanda (Archive)
> View attachment 862497


We SJW now (Archive)


----------



## Peasant (Jul 28, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Do you not understand how viciously defending this shit looks to normal people?


It's worth defending because allowing people to be prosecuted for fictional crimes is a retarded precedent to set.


----------



## c-no (Jul 28, 2019)

Wärring Ornac said:


> Apparently some weeb lolcow is the one that spreads the info that we did this
> 
> We SJW now (Archive)
> View attachment 862506


It does suck they lose a crying panda website but honestly, they should still realize that we try to not tip on one side or the other in the autistic thing known as the culture war (that or rather, try to laugh at both sides and not just focus on one). Akemi is a sperg we been laughing at since 2015. Any of these guys that actually bother to look at the site beyond just looking at some threads laughing at SJW's would of realized we been laughing at other spergs since Null allowed us to make threads on people besides Chris.

Even if Every Jon got his wish fulfilled, we'll just end up making another offshoot of the site. That's something those for SadPanda could consider, at least for the non-hentai shit since you can just go onto other sites to get hentai for free. Just find a place that won't give a flying fuck to whatever the EU is doing for copyrights and the like.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 28, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> There was a metric ton of content on the site beyond anything controversial, if you think it's ok that it's all gotten scorched Earth then you're wrong.


You should've saved it while you all had the chance. Then this wouldn't matter and we could all be pointing and laughing at the sadfags that actually care about lolicon.

As it is, I really have no pity that SadPanda went down in a ball of flames. They couldn't even be arsed to moderate their biggest problem. It probably also helps that I didn't know that site existed until now. Goodbye, ShitPanda.






Pocket Dragoon said:


> If we're talking floppies, thumb-drives, and even CDs; they'll all degrade & eventually become unreadable.  And people forget that small, powerful magnets (like in FitBits) can wipe a stack of discs, tape, or old external HDD in an instant.
> Or even without magnets, they'll randomly degauss sections, get disc-rot/crazed, etc.  Thumb-drives have tiny batteries that expire and/or corrode, plated & soldered connections wear/break, etc.
> 
> I think the oldest thumbdrive I have that still works is a 3mb Victorinox from '04; everything else has had at most a 10-15yr lifespan without noticable data corruption/loss.


And if you drop an optical hard drive, your shit is also fucked. It's too bad we don't have a more permanent way of storing large amounts of data than a bunch of shit that breaks if you bump into it.


----------



## MrTickles (Jul 28, 2019)

All of this content lives on, archived safely across hundreds of networked hard drives and linked to on the darkweb usenet.

I had not heard of this weebo site before, but rest assured nothing was lost.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 28, 2019)

The site looks like shit, works like shit, and the whole "exclusive panda club" quirk is bypassed with a google search. I'd bet a nut they took a page out of 4chan's "woah, dark edgy hangout" vibe and went literal with it. "What if we made people download shit just to even use our site, that is only paid for by people visiting it through ads!?".

nhentai is superior. The inferior will die.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 28, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> The site looks like shit, works like shit, and the whole "exclusive panda club" quirk is bypassed with a google search. I'd bet a nut they took a page out of 4chan's "woah, dark edgy hangout" vibe and went literal with it. "What if we made people download shit just to even use our site, that is only paid for by people visiting it through ads!?".


What a craphole. And people are actually sad this gatekeeping shithole site just went up in flames?


----------



## SwanDive (Jul 28, 2019)

Wärring Ornac said:


> Apparently WE are responsible for sadpanda's demise because we targeted ATF (which we have a thread on) and exhentai (which I'm pretty sure we didn't?)? (Archive)
> View attachment 862466
> (I didn't revealed the spoilered pic there since it's just more screenshot of the ATF thread, because he seems to think that full page screenshot is not a thing)
> And then his last tweet is this:
> ...



To paraphrase Nietzsche:
"Hentai is dead, and _we _have killed it."


----------



## Star Stuff (Jul 28, 2019)

"Gatekeeping"? "Exclusive"? Some of you speak from ignorance and it shows. The barrier was weak so anyone with half a brain could access it. Why was it there to begin with? Lawmakers and legal folk suck at this, apparently, so they can't make cursory snoops for stuff that was expunged off EHentai. Which is why Ex was barely moderated. That was the point.

You guys should know better, I swear.

EDIT: Hilariously, Nhentai ripped most it's stuff off Ex and E. So it'll soon follow with stagnancy while also archiving none of the important non-H stuff.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 28, 2019)

Some clarification and analysis.

The reason people call exhentai "sad panda" is because a jpg of a sad panda was the only thing someone would see on it unless accessing the site via an e-hentai account (or using a browser extension to bypass it, but I'll get to that). Contrary to the arguments of several, it wasn't necessarily easy to access the site; people flat-out _could not_ access it if your region settings were fucked or you were using the wrong browser, and people knew this for some time. Exhentai had the same content E-Hentai did, only it would keep backup copies of some shit that otherwise got taken down, as well as loli/shota content (we're getting to this).

The _only_ reason the loss of this website is a travesty is the sheer volume of works collected that anyone could have accessed, ranging from non-H content to stuff by new and budding artists, including stuff that otherwise would never have made it out of its home region. That's on top of all the deviant porn you otherwise would expect on a website like this. However, you absolutely should not feel bad for the loss of exhentai beyond the loss of the archived content.

Much like Gab's initial crackdowns, *this wasn't something they didn't see coming*. Asshats on 4chan were warning about this since 2007, _at least, _specifically because of a propensity of certain artists to DMCA any of their work that wound up on other sites, and E-Hentai was no exception to this. With the increasingly bitter political climate, any sane site owner would have migrated Exhentai and E-hentai away from the EU fucking _ages_ ago based on how insane they've gotten about _any_ porn, let alone the drawn kind. In this regard, they really only have themselves, and more importantly, their brainlet of a site owner to blame for this shit, but let's dig a bit deeper, I'm going somewhere with this.

In [CURRENT YEAR], we already know the EU is trying to ban porn, with the UK simply being the most cucked example. Loss of collected works on _this_ scale is rarely a good thing, and as a great man once said, those clamoring for censorship will never stop at just tits. We are going to have to be ready as a whole for the inevitable attempted government overreach, and fight it when it happens. That sucks.

What is fucking hilarious, however, is that this crackdown, if all reports are to be believed, specifically happened because of the Loli/Shota content overrunning the site - content that specifically began to do so due to groups like ATF and various similar closet pedo groups. Whether you are for or against said content being allowed to have its place or not, let us not lose sight of the fact that this basically means loli/shotafags _killed one of the largest depositories of drawn smut on the internet_. Groups like ATF have just painted a gigantic bulls-eye on themselves as an enemy of the weebs from here on out, and that would be why they are fucking desperately to pass the buck and somehow make this the Farms' fault. Hilariously, this means people are coming to the site and realizing that the declaration that ATF may as well be digital NAMBLA are, if anything, understated.

Farewell, exhentai. Know that in your final moments, you unintentionally served the Farms.


----------



## Peasant (Jul 28, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> What is fucking hilarious, however, is that this crackdown, if all reports are to be believed, specifically happened because of the Loli/Shota content overrunning the site - content that specifically began to do so due to groups like ATF and various similar closet pedo groups. Whether you are for or against said content being allowed to have its place or not, let us not lose sight of the fact that this basically means loli/shotafags _killed one of the largest depositories of drawn smut on the internet_.


You can't really blame people for getting their shit busted up after they made an effort, more effort than most, to keep it under wraps.  Site owners are rapidly running out of havens for questionably legal content.


----------



## Star Stuff (Jul 28, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> as a great man once said, those clamoring for censorship will never stop at just tits.


This is what gets me the most of this event, as I've saved most artbooks available on the site before the big bullet. While I understand and share the distaste for loli/shotafags, at the end of the day this is still government enforced censorship and cannot be tolerated. Were there actual , I'd be perfectly on board with dropping the Fat Man on the site, but ultimately what was shut down was squiggles on digital paper and in desperation to find a scapegoat to divert attention from real problems, politicians will continue to push for more censorship. Something something "but then there was no one left to speak for me." Apathy to this is both the stupid and selfish reaction.

Also I never knew what ATF was until now. Eugh.


----------



## GethN7 (Jul 28, 2019)

Star Stuff said:


> This is what gets me the most of this event, as I've saved most artbooks available on the site before the big bullet. While I understand and share the distaste for loli/shotafags, at the end of the day this is still government enforced censorship and cannot be tolerated. Were there actual , I'd be perfectly on board with dropping the Fat Man on the site, but ultimately what was shut down was squiggles on digital paper and in desperation to find a scapegoat to divert attention from real problems, politicians will continue to push for more censorship. Something something "but then there was no one left to speak for me." Apathy to this is both the stupid and selfish reaction.
> 
> Also I never knew what ATF was until now. Eugh.



The funny thing is I can get behind ATF dying, but NOT sadpanda, but for one simple reason.

Sadpanda worked their ass off to AVOID touching shit ATF is chill with. Sadpanda did host a LOT of gross drawn loli/shota garbage, but that's all. They were also not about letting their freak flag fly half as much as ATF and had a lot of non hentai stuff that is actually pretty rare and hard to find anywhere else.

All The Fallen, on the other hand, those assholes hosted REAL child porn, and unlike Sadpanda, shit bricks at the idea any normal person might go there without intending to, because they KNEW (and still know) they had something to hide.

One hosted a lot of vile shit but stayed within the bounds of what most would consider vile but narrowly legal and had a lot of redeemable non-vile content. The other is just a hugbox for pedophiles as it's main goal.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 28, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> The site looks like shit, works like shit, and the whole "exclusive panda club" quirk is bypassed with a google search. I'd bet a nut they took a page out of 4chan's "woah, dark edgy hangout" vibe and went literal with it. "What if we made people download shit just to even use our site, that is only paid for by people visiting it through ads!?".
> 
> nhentai is superior. The inferior will die.


nhentai stole content from sad panda all the fucking time


----------



## IkariRapeman (Jul 29, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> What is fucking hilarious, however, is that this crackdown, if all reports are to be believed, specifically happened because of the Loli/Shota content overrunning the site - content that specifically began to do so due to groups like ATF and various similar closet pedo groups. Whether you are for or against said content being allowed to have its place or not, let us not lose sight of the fact that this basically means loli/shotafags _killed one of the largest depositories of drawn smut on the internet_.


what an absolute load of trash. Exhentai as an offshoot of ehentai literally exists because the owner didn't want to delete loli/shota content. It is the entire fucking point of the site. It wasn't some foreign "closet pedo groups" uploading and consuming it, it was the lifeblood of the site.  You are a retard.


Cactus Wings said:


> The site looks like shit, works like shit, and the whole "exclusive panda club" quirk is bypassed with a google search. I'd bet a nut they took a page out of 4chan's "woah, dark edgy hangout" vibe and went literal with it. "What if we made people download shit just to even use our site, that is only paid for by people visiting it through ads!?".
> 
> nhentai is superior. The inferior will die.


Yes, nhentai, the site that exclusively scrapes the downres'd H manga content (so not even the full size, and nothing but H manga - no artist sets, no CG sets, no artbooks) from e(x)hentai is the superior site. The panda wasn't done for fun, it's a basic filter to keep moralfagging normies off their asses for hosting problematic content.  You are all so fucking embarrassing.
(I'm not dumping on nhentai, it's good that it exists, not only now but for the fact that it hosted content that was purged/hidden even on sadpanda because of Japanese publishers like Wani threatening the site)


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 29, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> let us not lose sight of the fact that this basically means loli/shotafags _killed one of the largest depositories of drawn smut on the internet_.



May as well say that discussing retarded people and doxxing killed Kiwifarms.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 29, 2019)

IkariRapeman said:


> what an absolute load of trash. Exhentai as an offshoot of ehentai literally exists because the owner didn't want to delete loli/shota content. It is the entire fucking point of the site. It wasn't some foreign "closet pedo groups" uploading and consuming it, it was the lifeblood of the site.  You are an exceptional individual.



We've discussed that first point to death, everyone knows that allowing that content leads to the fucking pedo crowd uncloaking. My point was that the userbase is losing E-Hentai - I.E. the one _without_ such content - because of the fucking aforementioned pedos. You know, the bulk of the fucking userbase. The way I described it was how several I talked to described it. 

Admittedly I could have worded it better, and I apologize for that much.

If the owner really did do it specifically to keep up said content, then fair enough - he's just as much to blame as the pedos are. Which again, is a point I made earlier that no one should feel bad for exhentai eating a fucking bullet beyond the obvious.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 29, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> What the fuck is "panda"? What does a type of  bear have to do with your weeb porn? Why does this thread exist?



Pandas aren't even actually bears you spazmoid!


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Jul 29, 2019)

> one of the biggest hentai websites gone in a span of hours
> some stupid shit you posted on a forum more than a decade ago probably still exists out there somewhere
We live in a society


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 29, 2019)

IkariRapeman said:


> what an absolute load of trash. Exhentai as an offshoot of ehentai literally exists because the owner didn't want to delete loli/shota content. It is the entire fucking point of the site. It wasn't some foreign "closet pedo groups" uploading and consuming it, it was the lifeblood of the site. You are an exceptional individual.


So there's zero reason to feel bad about this.




@Akemi how does this make you feel?


----------



## Nisse Hult (Aug 2, 2019)

It's back online again. Apparently the owner managed to secure funding and relocate the servers to Moldova.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 2, 2019)

Nisse Hult said:


> It's back online again. Apparently the owner managed to secure funding and relocate the servers to Moldova.



Whoa, no shit?

Is Vigo the Carpathian to thank for this?


----------



## Hugh Mongusfagot (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Slap47 (Aug 2, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> So there's zero reason to feel bad about this.



Guess the only way you'll get your way is through global government.


----------



## Mister Loser (Aug 2, 2019)

IT'S BACK
@MarvinTheParanoidAndroid LOL GET FUKD


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 2, 2019)

SAD-PANDA CAME BACK LIKE JESUS CHRIST!


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 2, 2019)

gaijin worrying about their silly peasant sites lol. As always the superior Nippon peoples are cultured and have sites with  said doujin,hentai, and everything under the sun.


----------



## ihatecityslickers (Aug 2, 2019)

LONG LIVE MOLDAVIA








						Moldovan National Anthem - "Limba Noastră" (RO/EN)
					

National Anthem of Moldova - "Limba Noastră" (Our Language) Includes lyrics in Romanian (Moldova) and English.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## CheezzyMach (Aug 2, 2019)

Meh hope they aren't stupid enough to still be hosting in the Netherlands.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 2, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Meh hope they aren't stupid enough to still be hosting in the Netherlands.


they're located in Moldova now


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 2, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Meh hope they aren't stupid enough to still be hosting in the Netherlands.



In hindsight this was a bad idea but the Netherlands was the most free country in Europe only a few years ago. Of course... maybe it still is and its just gotten that bad.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 2, 2019)

If they had to raise funds to migrate servers, that implies they have trouble keeping them afloat anyway. You got your second chance to download all those art books, and if you don't take it, you might not get another one.


----------



## Gromitandwallace (Aug 2, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Meh hope they aren't stupid enough to still be hosting in the Netherlands.


If I'm right, it's not that it was a problem with the Netherlands but rather someone reported the owner to the ISP which is what caused it to be taken down. In that case, the owner was lying and just wanted to get rid of the site since he reportedly got tired of it and wanted to focus on his "tendon". Of course, with the massive donations that have come in, he has changed his mind about it. This is only the case if he is lying though.


----------



## Skin and Bones (Aug 2, 2019)

For the first time in its history, people for thankful for Moldavia.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 2, 2019)

Skin and Bones said:


> For the first time in its history, people for thankful for Moldavia.


It's a bit worrying this could become a trend.

How long till the farms end up there?


----------



## Wärring Ornac (Aug 2, 2019)

Sadpanda's alive!


----------



## Coolio55 (Aug 2, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> gaijin worrying about their silly peasant sites lol. As always the superior Nippon peoples are cultured and have sites with  said doujin,hentai, and everything under the sun.


For those reading this, be glad you have never had the displeasure of running perfect dark


----------



## zeffaking_ (Aug 2, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> So there's zero reason to feel bad about this.
> @Akemi how does this make you feel?



lmao what a fag


----------



## jarvancito (Aug 2, 2019)

Found in 4chan


----------



## PolArchives (Aug 3, 2019)

jarvancito said:


> View attachment 873006 Found in 4chan


It's bullshit. Melonpan isn't rich, that's only a meme. The lambo in some of his pics was rented for a day.
What brought sadpanda back was the massive influx of donations that swept tendonbro's way. People "found out" that they could still download *everything* as long as they had donator status even while it was "down". Sounds to me like a planned scheme to make a fuckload of money - which it did.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 3, 2019)

PolArchives said:


> Sounds to me like a planned scheme to make a fuckload of money - which it did.



And these sad cunts blamed the Farms for it, like the morons they are.  Now I think they _should_ be taken down and I'd never even heard of these degenerates before.


----------



## Maximum_Joe (Aug 3, 2019)

We explicitly stated this was not a financial issue and the site continues to run very much in the red. But I suppose there isn't much I can say to change those who are conspiracy-minded. Thank you once again to those with kind words and well-wishes.


----------



## Fougaro (Aug 3, 2019)

FatFuckFrank said:


> they're located in Moldova now


You can always count on the based town rapists.


----------



## Eris! (Aug 3, 2019)

Maximum_Joe said:


> We explicitly stated this was not a financial issue and the site continues to run very much in the red. But I suppose there isn't much I can say to change those who are conspiracy-minded. Thank you once again to those with kind words and well-wishes.


bakas gonna baka


----------



## PolArchives (Aug 3, 2019)

Maximum_Joe said:


> We explicitly stated this was not a financial issue and the site continues to run very much in the red. But I suppose there isn't much I can say to change those who are conspiracy-minded.


You could explain why all the loli and guro and other apparently illegal content was still fully accessible for donators (including new donators). It was said that the main site is getting actively purged of anything of the sort due to law changes and that sadpanda was gone for good since that's where the majority of it lies. But donators still had access to everything which means it was neither truly gone nor was any content removed. The by now 40k+ post long thread on 4ch's /h/ had people donating in droves so they could get their fix. Something stinks.


----------



## Maximum_Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Guro has never been fjorded. I don't know where you heard about any sort of "purge" because that was never said in any official capacity. Copies of our content are stored off-site and through the H@H cluster so almost nothing is truly gone just because the main servers are. If we wanted money we would have asked.


----------



## GethN7 (Aug 4, 2019)

Maximum_Joe said:


> Guro has never been fjorded. I don't know where you heard about any sort of "purge" because that was never said in any official capacity. Copies of our content are stored off-site and through the H@H cluster so almost nothing is truly gone just because the main servers are. If we wanted money we would have asked.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but what you are saying is that all that was lost, for the time being the site was down, was the "local" copies of most content, but things available via torrents and other content on subsidiaries that were not affected were still available.


----------



## Maximum_Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Already active torrent swarms were still working as the EHTracker was not impacted. Same goes for the H@H cluster. Access to Ex itself was restricted until the situation was fully ascertained. Our administration thankfully had a ton of redundancy in place. There are some details here:





						E-Hentai Statistics - EHWiki
					






					ehwiki.org
				




For a visual aid this was our infrastructure in 2011:


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Aug 4, 2019)

Fougaro said:


> You can always count on the based town rapists.


Indeed.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Aug 5, 2019)

FatFuckFrank said:


> they're located in Moldova now


Last in Europe, first in our hearts.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 8, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> And these sad cunts blamed the Farms for it, like the morons they are.  Now I think they _should_ be taken down and I'd never even heard of these degenerates before.



I didn't actually see that claim pushed around outside certain lolcows twitter pages.


----------

